# Como deixar o Firefos e o Thunderbird em Port. Brasil ?

## LuisCO

Estou utilizando o Firefox e Thunderbird versão 15.

Já tentei passar o Firefox para pt-BR mas aconteceu um erro e ele não abria mais, o que aparecia era uma janela escrito o seguinte (title=&mainWindows.title;), seguindo algumas orientações que encontrei entre os topicos de foruns apaguei a pasta original Mozilla e na proxima utilização após apagar ela se auto recriou e voltou a funcionar normal; as configurações personalizadas e favoritos foram apagados junto com a pasta, mas não acredito que isto seja um problema.

Mas continua tudo em inglês e eu quero que fique em português;

Outra questão que colocarei aqui por não ter certeza de onde deveria colocar.

Login no forum

Entro no forum para postar alguma coisa, termino de escrever quando mando submeter volta a tela de login e perco o que eu havia escrito, já aconteceu duas vezes, hoje foi uma delas tanto que estou escrevendo o que vou postar em um processador de texto para depois postar.

Alguem sabe o por que disso ??

Desde já agradeço a colaboração de todos

----------

## errado

Instale como extensões:

Firefox: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5/linux-i686/xpi/pt-BR.xpi

Thunderbird: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/1.5/linux-i686/xpi/pt-BR.xpi

Quanto ao seu problema com o fórum, certifique-se que seu navegador está configurado para aceitar cookies e _não_ está bloqueando este fórum -- talvez ajude marcar a checkbox referente a 'permanecer logado' na hora de efetuar o login.

----------

## LuisCO

Consegui localizar e instalar o pt-BR.xpi, mesmo aparecendo em "tools - extensions" tanto o firefox quanto o thunderbird continuam em ingles.

Teria alguma outra dica ??

Desculpe talvez sejam perguntas muito primarias mas eu estou iniciando o uso do linux a pouco tempo, e pretendo usa-lo o tempo todo mas para isso preciso do aplicativo de Email e o openoffice em português, o openoffice já esta mas o Thunderbird ainda não consegui.

Não se se é relevante mas tanto o Firefox quanto o Thunderbird estão no menu da seguinte maneira:

 - Mozilla Firefox (bin)

 - Mozilla Thunderbird (bin)

Como quando utilizado no Windows eles não apareciam este (bin), achei melhor comunicar aqui.

Obrigado pela colaboração.

----------

## errado

Tecnicamente era pra ter funcionado de cara. Como não funcionou, tente a seguinte extensão:

https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=356&application=firefox

(Use-a tanto no Firefox quanto no Thunderbird)

Ela deve, por meio de uma dialog ou um menu (desculpe-me, não tenho o Firefox aqui para testar), permitir que você mude o idioma para português.

Quanto ao "bin" nas entradas de menu, são para fazer referência ao fato de você estar utilizando o pacote binário (você não precisou compilar nada para ter o firefox e o thunderbird, usou simplesmente um emerge mozilla-firefox-bin)

Caso você use Gnome ou KDE, recomendo muito usar os respectivos clientes de e-mail de cada DE - Evolution e KMail - ambos são infinitamente superiores ao Thunderbird e integram-se melhor ao desktop.

EDIT: Quanto ao nível das perguntas: Jamais preocupe-se com isso, o fórum é pra troca de conhecimentos. Agente ajuda como pode e espera ser ajudado quando precisar  :Wink: 

----------

## LuisCO

Ainda não consegui resolver por isso não voltei para dar noticias, mas achei melhor avisar.

Começo a acreditar que não sei utilizar as extensões do Firefox no linux, por isso estou procurando documentação que fale sobre isso.

Assim que conseguir resolver eu digo como o fiz

----------

## flaviomlopes

Para mim também não houve maneira de fazer as extensões de linguagem em português funcionarem. A única solução que encontrei foi desinstalar e intalar "no braço" os binários da versão em português original do mozilla br.

Não precisa de grandes configurações. é só descompactar onde você quiser e criar links simbólicos.

----------

## Peter Parker

Bem, caso não esteja conseguindo instalar a extensão pt-BR.xpi devido incompatibilidade de versão, você deve digitar na barra de endereços do firefox about:config e clicar com o botão direito do mouse, selecionando na lista "New -> String" com o nome app.extensions.version e colocar o valor da versão do firefox (1.5) e reinstalar o pt-BR.xpi.

Reinicie o firefox.

Caso ainda não esteja em pt-BR, você deverá iniciar com o seguinte comando:

firefox -UILocale pt-BR -contentLocale PT

Como sempre deverá ser executado este comando para iniciar o firefox, atualize seus atalhos.

O mesmo vale para o thunderbird.

Isto funcionou para mim, espero que funcione para alguém. Os parâmetros do comando deve poder ser alterado globalmente e evitar informá-los cada vez que executar o firefox, mas não sei como fazê-lo, se alguém souber, favor me ajudar com esta informação.

----------

## gesiel

Aqui em casa os dois compilaram direto em Português. 

Acho que o caminho é este:

faça:

```
emerge -C mozilla-firefox
```

escreva no seu make.conf:

```
LINGUAS="pt_BR"
```

Compile novamente:

```
emerge mozilla-firefox
```

após a compilação já estará em português, porém a última versão estável na árvore do portage, se não me engano, é a 1.0.7-r4

Nota:

Se quiser uma versão mais nova do firefox (não tenha medo pq aqui funcionou perfeitamente), faça assim:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWOEDS="~x86" emerge =www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.1-r2
```

----------

## LuisCO

Primeiro agradeço a todas a colaboração

Bom utilizei todas as dicas deixadas aqui mas, infelizmente não consegui fazer o firefox e thunderbird ficar em pt_BR; porém antes de vir perguntar novamente busquei aqui no fórum mesmo e achei uma dica que por coincidência foi dada por "gesiel" no link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-329202-highlight-firefox+em+portugu%EAs.html, consegui deixar o Firefox em português brasileiro.

O Thunderbird ainda continua em inglês infelizmente já que seria com este a minha maior preocupação visto que, gosto de ter dicionários e corretores ortograficos instalados em meu aplicativo de emails e meu inglês não é "lá grandes coisas". 

Continuarei buscando aqui no fórum e é claro se houver mais alguma dica eu fico grato;

postei esta para dizer que consegui com o auxilio de todos solucionar parte do problema e para dar alguma satisfação para as pessoas que estou ajudando.

Mais uma vez agradeço

Att.:

Luis

----------

## tvtoon

É, pergunta técnica... Você compilou (usando o EMERGE ou não) ou pegou o genérico do site?

Para mudar o idioma, você precisa também selecionar o IDIOMA PREFERIDO para as páginas...

ADVANCED - GENERAL - EDIT LANGUAGES (ou coisa assim, isso na mais nova versão)!

Eu usava o Firefox antigamente e instalava idioma assim...

----------

